# mystery snail plus loaches = bad?



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I really want a mystery snail, but I am worried my loaches, will pester it until it dies and eat it. my clown loaches are small now, theyre about 2-3inches long, and if I get a large enough snail will this be the case still? also will kuhli loaches get along with clowns, mystery snail, mollies, and neon tetras and dwarf gouramis? thanks


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I have a Blue Gouramis that lives alone with a black mystery snail. The gouramis pesters it a little bit by knocking it off the glass but it gets back up and moves away and back up the glass but I have never had loaches so I'm not sure. I have a 20 gallon community tank and the three gallon gouramis tank.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't think loaches go after big snails. I've never seen ours do it. They've only gone after the tiny ones


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

I think it depends on how aggressive the loach is..

It may attack if it thinks it can win.


----------

